# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Беларусь поднялась на 31-е место в рейтинге по развитию ИКТ

## ByFly

Беларусь улучшила позиции в рейтинге по развитию информационно-коммуникационных технологий (ИКТ) и заняла 31-е место из 175 стран.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

